# 5 Tips to Secure Your Isolated Homestead - WROL, TEOTWAWKI



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Viking Preparedness is a channel that I recently discovered. Pastor Joe Fox is a retired Army Special Forces officer and author. As I have been browsing his videos I have came to the opinion that he has his crap together and has a lot of solid information on this channel. In a nutshell here are the tips that he gave in his video, but I recommend that you watch the video.

5 Tips to Secure Your Isolated Homestead;
1. Install a lockable driveway gate. Keep it closed whether you're home or gone.
2. Have all your property fenced in with field fence and barbed wire.
3. Own two dogs that are trained to work together, (Viking Preparedness recommends Anatolian Shepherds for their strength, agility and viciousness toward strangers). 
4. Get driveway sensors and motion sensors outside the house. Also if you can afford it, buy a good quality set of security cameras with a recordable D.V.R. and display monitors.
5. Have a scoped 30 caliber rifle, (or larger), that you are trained on just in case you need to reach out and touch someone who means to do you or your family harm.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

You must be a flatlander to think that will help.

WTF? Lockable driveway gate..............

Fenced in? How about the cows and such?

Dogs are good, can they hunt?

3-4 No Trespass signs in the driveway

Up the driveway is buckshot range that would be 10-12 3 1/2" OO OOO


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Dogs are a must. I was sitting at a girlfriends house one night watching a movie and the dog looked at the window real quick. I looked up and there was a dude staring at me. 

Several women had been raped in the neighborhood but the guy always got away. He eventually got caught, he would park his truck in front of a vacant house and start walking around in foot through a heavily populated neighborhood in the middle of the city. 

A cop was checking the truck out heard the guy coming out of a wooded area with dogs following him barking. 

Turns out he was their guy. He would get off work at the Winn Dixie where he was a butcher at around 11-12 then drive 20 miles and park in his hunting grounds. 

I patrolled that neighborhood for 2 months looking for the guy but never saw him again. He was very skilled at gaining entry to a home while people slept. 

He made a comment to the cop that dogs are the only thing he's scared of.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> You must be a flatlander to think that will help.
> 
> WTF? Lockable driveway gate..............
> 
> ...


I think the driveway gate is partially phycology and part security. With a gate and fenced in property, and posted. If its SHTF bad enough then that's when you reach out and touch them with the high powered gun. The dogs he is mentioning hunt humans. That's why he said let them roam the property.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Well I have one dog that hunts humans thus far.. but she could never work with another dog. Dogs are definitely a must. I've always had one, or three, around. I just don't feel complete without them.

On the fencing.. do you with 50+ acres fence it all in? This has crossed my mind while searching for my own property. I'm looking at pieces surrounded by crown, so I'd expect hunters to be around from time to time. I wouldn't want them to have free reign, but a fence sounds like a huge undertaking when you get up there plus wouldn't a fence get in the way of the wildlife too? I guess I could invisible fence it for the dogs.

I do like the gate. I always wanted a gate :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Leave your muddy size 12 workboots and some empty 12ga OO buck shells on the doorstep.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Dogs , cameras , sensors , flood lights " solar ones " are great to have , that's the way I am going .


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Leave your muddy size 12 workboots and some empty 12ga OO buck shells on the doorstep.


EMPTY shells. lol Still sends the same message, but doesn't risk giving anyone else usable ammo.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think Dogs are the best security one can have.
They alert you, but a Chihuahua isn't much for deterrence, so get a DOG.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Dogs , cameras , sensors , flood lights " solar ones " are great to have , that's the way I am going .


Yeah, after seeing the video, giving the idea about the solar lights I think I am going to do that. I already have trip flares/12 gauge booby trap alarms but I think with the lack of good night vision they will be a good force multiplier. Started researching some alarm systems on eBay also.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I think Dogs are the best security one can have.
> They alert you, but a Chihuahua isn't much for deterrence, so get a DOG.


Okay, I will tell Pedro he has to go!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Egyas said:


> EMPTY shells. lol Still sends the same message, but doesn't risk giving anyone else usable ammo.


An old big knife some fur and feathers if you have them handy too, Spill some cheap red wine......


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Yeah, after seeing the video, giving the idea about the solar lights I think I am going to do that. I already have trip flares/12 gauge booby trap alarms but I think with the lack of good night vision they will be a good force multiplier. Started researching some alarm systems on eBay also.


Please re-think the 12 gauge booby traps. If someone gets hurt, you'll go to prison.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Please re-think the 12 gauge booby traps. If someone gets hurt, you'll go to prison.


What about the bear shot deterrents they use in camp sites way up north. Its supposed to scare the bear away.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If you wake up, put on a football helmet covered in tinfoil, a loincloth, combat boots and nothing else, then wander around your property shouting crap like "I'll take early impressionists for six hundred Alex." or "There are bones in my ice cream!" you will be fine. You have to carry a pretty good rifle to be really convincing.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Please re-think the 12 gauge booby traps. If someone gets hurt, you'll go to prison.


They're blanks........but I guess it could hurt their ears. Prolly get ya a sued now days. " Now my little Johnny can't hear and all he wanted to do is break in and steal a few things...."


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Blanks, yes.

AmericanSpecialtyAmmo.com

12 GA perimeter alarm

I don't plan on using these unless it is a true SHTF probably a WROL. You can use pepper gas rounds in them and flares also. Drawback is their expensive. But they are a good combat multiplyer. Early warning is key in a fight. That's why its important to have a patrol/hunting party out. Get food and look for information. LP/OP's are critical also.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Just a side note, if it is WROL, I don't care if someone gets hurt if they are in/on my fenced in "posted No Trespassing" property. They should consider themselves lucky if they are just hurt and not dead. I only have 8+/- acres, but it or should I say my family will be protected.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Blanks, yes.
> 
> AmericanSpecialtyAmmo.com
> 
> ...


Also if you pay attention you can see evidence of human traffic. Crooks scout too.......


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Also if you pay attention you can see evidence of human traffic. Crooks scout too.......


That's why you don't use the same route continuously to cut down on the trail making. Different ways in and out.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Just a side note, if it is WROL, I don't care if someone gets hurt if they are in/on my fenced in "posted No Trespassing" property. They should consider themselves lucky if they are just hurt and not dead. I only have 8+/- acres, but it or should I say my family will be protected.





Operator6 said:


> Also if you pay attention you can see evidence of human traffic. Crooks scout too.......





MaterielGeneral said:


> That's why you don't use the same route continuously to cut down on the trail making. Different ways in and out.


Sure but I was mostly talking about you looking for signs of human traffic other than your own.

Guy just happens upon your place by accident or not then leaves signs he's been there. You can pick up on these and know your being watched or scouted. Point being like you said, you have to go out and about your area and look around.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Not trying to beat a dead horse but Robert Rogers was a smart man before his time.

STANDING ORDERS, ROGERS' RANGERS 
1. Don't forget nothing. 
2. Have your musket clean as a whistle, hatchet scoured, sixty rounds powder and ball, and be ready to march at a minute's warning. 
3. When you're on the march, act the way you would if you was sneaking up on a deer. See the enemy first. 
4. Tell the truth about what you see and what you do. There is an army depending on us for correct information. You can lie all you please when you tell other folks about the Rangers, but don't never lie to a Ranger or officer. 
5. Don't never take a chance you don't have to. 
6. When we're on the march we march single file, far enough apart so one shot can't go through two men. 
7. If we strike swamps, or soft ground, we spread out abreast, so it's hard to track us. 
8. When we march, we keep moving till dark, so as to give the enemy the least possible chance at us. 
9. When we camp, half the party stays awake while the other half sleeps. 
10. If we take prisoners, we keep' em separate till we have had time to examine them, so they can't cook up a story between' em. 
11. *Don't ever march home the same way. Take a different route so you won't be ambushed. *
12. No matter whether we travel in big parties or little ones, each party has to keep a scout 20 yards ahead, 20 yards on each flank, and 20 yards in the rear so the main body can't be surprised and wiped out. 
13. Every night you'll be told where to meet if surrounded by a superior force. 
14. Don't sit down to eat without posting sentries. 
15. Don't sleep beyond dawn. Dawn's when the French and Indians attack. 
16. Don't cross a river by a regular ford. 
17. If somebody's trailing you, make a circle, come back onto your own tracks, and ambush the folks that aim to ambush you. 
18. Don't stand up when the enemy's coming against you. Kneel down, lie down, hide behind a tree. 
19. Let the enemy come till he's almost close enough to touch, then let him have it and jump out and finish him up with your hatchet.

--MAJOR ROBERT ROGERS, 1759


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Sure but I was mostly talking about you looking for signs of human traffic other than your own.
> 
> Guy just happens upon your place by accident or not then leaves signs he's been there. You can pick up on these and know your being watched or scouted. Point being like you said, you have to go out and about your area and look around.


Sorry, misunderstood. Yes I agree with you.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"STANDING ORDERS, ROGERS' RANGERS

1. Don't forget nothing."

I love this!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Found the viking preparedness channel a little while ago and i really enjoy it. They have a pile of videos. What i like is the no nonesense no production values no fancy anything just straight up no chaser info.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

i considered the locked gate idea, but if I need help most ambulances aren't equipped with bolt cutters.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> i considered the locked gate idea, but if I need help most ambulances aren't equipped with bolt cutters.


You don't have to lock it all the time. Just close it. In normal times, if people see it shut they will think it is locked. When SHTF lock it up tight.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Found the viking preparedness channel a little while ago and i really enjoy it. They have a pile of videos. What i like is the no nonesense no production values no fancy anything just straight up no chaser info.


Yeah, I agree with you.


----------

